# Talos Pain Engine



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it.... not sure on the model
but the paint job I like. I enjoy the contrast to the main plate armor and the edging coat


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I like how nice and clean it is, though the green seems to be a bit bright and pops out a bit too much and could help with the use of a wash or any other darkening up. 
Hope this helps!~


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, that thing is Evil. Simple, effective, nasty.


----------

